# Anybody use K12 curriculum/virtual academy?



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I posted this really under does anybody use WAVA, but then realized that people probably don't know that it is the same as the K12 virtual academies used elsewhere in other states. 

SO does anybody use K12? What are your thoughts? Good? Bad?

Cindyc.


----------



## Merritune (Jul 1, 2008)

I used K12 for my kids when they were in Kinder and 1st. I really liked it and it worked well for our family. I just added my own devotionals and spiritual training. My kids were way ahead of the other kids when they went into a private school later on. It is pricey but I felt it was worth it.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Our cyber schools here in PA use it, so nobody has to pay anything -
I have not used it, but have used their scope & sequence to gauge my curriculum choices, as far as academics
It looks very thorough to me


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

We use it, found it superior, like Pa, Ohio was free (due to school choice vouchers for charter schools).

It is for very structured people because you have to log your hours, assessments, etc. but the upside is there is no question if you have to transfer your kids to public school about the quality of the homeschooling.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

seedspreader said:


> We use it, found it superior, like Pa, Ohio was free (due to school choice vouchers for charter schools).
> 
> It is for very structured people because you have to log your hours, assessments, etc. but the upside is there is no question if you have to transfer your kids to public school about the quality of the homeschooling.


We are very structured homeschoolers. That said, now after all that angst, I think we are going to do this instead...


www.thepottersschool.com for Jr. high. It continues along the classical track my kids have been on, and takes the planning/teaching burden off of me. It is not free tho-. We thought about doing this for next year back in April, but missed the deadlines and I thought it was not possible now. This feels like the right thing for the older kids. 

Still may do WAVA?K-12 for the younger ones tho- 

Cindyc.


----------



## Aint2nuts (Feb 18, 2008)

I use k12. I love the curriculm, although it is workbook heavy, and some of the assignments are repetative, I just have the kids skip things occasionally that seem to be 'over done'. As long as they pass the assessments we are good. 

AZVA just had a change in the way they do things due to new state legislation. 

They don't allow you to 'skip days' and make them up on the weekend. Or work four days and add extra hours each day. You have to log in everyday with the hours. It sucks quite frankly and if I could afford to, I would go with k12 and pay my way.


----------

